# Best overall Jigs or fixtures



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I wanted to start this thing off first by explaining why I am having these contests. There are eager minds searching to find the answer, especially since I am having severe financial difficulties. Why shouldn't I sell these and make some of the money back. Well contrary to popular belief, giving to people has helped me emensly in finding myself and who I am in these tough times. I strongly believe that if everyone gave back in one way or another things would be better for everyone. People don't help anyone anymore, and me being stranded in my situation is a prime example of that. I work hard in everything that I do and I know that if I try hard enough my life will turn around. In the mean time I have the opportunity to give back to people.
I realize that some people may not be able to afford a camera, some may have a camera but one that isn't digital, etc. Even though I may not reach those people with this contest there is still that chance, a chance I am willing to take.

This first contest was a tough choice. I went back and forth in my mind as to what to do and have decided that I would like to see Jigs or fixtures. The jigs and fixtures have to look good, be funtional, be used regularly, etc. I am not looking for a work of art that you built to look at in the shop or show off in shows. I want you to also post a picture of a project you built using the jig. (the project has no merrit, and is only proof that you in fact use your jig). The reason I want it to be something you created for a purpose is because anyone can go and look up woodsmith or the like and use the plans to make a jig.

So this contest will be judged by the following characteristics:

1) Appearance: what types of material and finish, etc
2) Quality: what type of joints you used in it's creation etc
3) It's usefullness: what is the jig used for? 
4) Originality.
5) The project you made with it: Post a project you used this jig or fixture for. Pictures of you actually using the jig will suffice in place of a finished project.

My GF and I are judging this contest. I like everyone here the same becuase I don't know any of you personally. So please do not worry about favorites. You will have until Saturday the 30th of May to create and post your jig. The winner will be announced Sunday Evening the 31 of May. If you do not have a camera see if a friend or family member can accomodate you. Even a neighbor. If you have a cellular phone with a built in camera that will work as well. If you don't know how to post pictures here Please PM me and I will give you an e-mail addy you can send it to and I will post it here for you. I am going to be holding another contest in the future for one more camera. The winner of this contest will not be allowed to participate in that contest.

The Prize for this contest is a USED Minolta Dimage S414 Digital Camera. It comes with it's original box and CDs, a wire to hook up to the TV, 2 memory cards, and an ICON carrying case. The Camera is a 4m with 4x optical zoom. It is in working condition to my knowledge but will require 4 AA batteries. There is a small chip out on the battery door as shown in the picture. It is missing the cord to download to the computer (I will continue to look) but should be easily found at Radio shack or online. It is a small price to pay for a free camera.

Here are the pictures of the prize.






As always I welcome constructive criticism positive or negative. If there is something here I should have done or should do differently or additionaly please speak up. Please have fun with this contest, and I look forward to seeing your entries.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This should be cool


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

kolwdwrkr- Don't want to hijack this thread in any way but I happen to have this usb card reader and it seems someone will need to upload the pics from there new camera to there computer in order to post projects here on LJ's, so…........I will also send this to the winner this if you like.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Tim, that is an awesome gesture and the winner will be very appreciative. Thank you sir!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great idea Keith. Good luck to the contestents.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice of you Keith.

I wonder if you ever seen the movie," PAY IT FORWARD"

It's about helping people, by doing something good to three people, & asking them to do something

for three other persons, but asking them to pay it forward, & it snowballs.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

kolwdwrkr- No, what you are doing is, I'm just offering to help a little. If you like, PM me with your address and I will mail it to you on Monday then you can include it in the box.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

The end of the month is fast approaching. I've seen some pretty nice jigs being posted lately in the projects section. Feel free to post them here too.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Check this one out, Tenoning jig


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's another.

Dowel making jig.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Heres My circle cutting jig. Not my invention but worth sharing.
http://lumberjocks.com/Grumpy/blog/6614


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a *Bandsaw Resaw Fence*. Again, not my invention but modified for simplicity. It will cut slabs up to about 12". The roller is spring loaded to allow for size variation & to keep the offcut against the fence. Slab width can be varied but adjusting the slide.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW, I'm shocked at the lack of response. Thank you Dick and Grumpy for playing. Was it the prize? Should I do the same contest but with a different prize? 
Anyhow, I've got a 50/50 chance to get this right. It's a difficult decision. I've narrowed it down to Two of the 4 jigs. I like the bandsaw Resaw Fence and the Tenoning Jig. HHHMMMM, what to choose…......I think I'll have to go with the Resaw Fence. I like the idea that it acts like a feather board and is used to keep the material pressed against the stationary fence. I like that it is spring loaded to accomodate thickness change. 
Congrats Grumpy. I will PM you to get your Address. I don't have the Card Reader from Timbo yet, but it will go in the mail as soon as I get it.
Thanks again guys.
The Next contest was going to have a camera for a prize as well. I think I may just try to sell it on craigslist. So the next contest will have a brand new "Pony" band clamp as the prize. Details coming soon!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I liked Grumpy's jig better, you made the right choice.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Dick, I think all the entries were great. It's too bad there were not more. As I just said to Keith, perhaps competitions like this one should appear on every page of LJ's. Would come to peoples attention more readily. The Buddy system is excellent but things like this are worth bringing to everyone's attention. Everybody likes a new jig, especially one you have not thought of or seen before.
Thanks to you Keith for creating the post & for you & Timbo for being so generous.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Little cradle jig i made to have an instant horizontal sander on the job. Just lock the trigger and you're in business!


----------

